# Newbie Here Needs Help with Kenwood KDC BT31



## kdr3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello Fellow Forum Friends.....
Here is one you don't see every day. The receiver is stuck in _Ihartradio_ mode ...Holding the SRC button turns it off fine and turns on fine...cycles through and stays on _Ihartradio_ have looked on the net and u-tube to find resolution but nothing. I have pressed the reset button multiple times... Is this unit shot ?

Thanks Very Much for any guidance you could give me
kdr3 :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you checked your manual to see if you need to adjust a setting http://manual.kenwood.com/files/GET0996-001A.pdf


----------



## kdr3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Joeten,

Thanks Very Much for the info will try the methods outlined in the manual....

Respectfully,
kdr3 :thumb:


----------

